

 What happened to sublimetext? - stffndtz
http://www.sublimetext.com/
I am wondering if it still is under development or if it will just die quietly. The last tweet is from June - as well as their last release, which has been a beta ever since.<p>Does anybody have any insights on this?
======
stffndtz
That is more than embarrasing. I actually wrote quite a bit about how I am not
sure if they are actively developing it and so on. Sorry to see that it got
lost at some point. I was basically trying to figure out if there will be any
improvements to sl in the near future, and if anyone is having any information
about it.

------
roopeshv
may be you are looking for sublime text 3
[http://www.sublimetext.com/3](http://www.sublimetext.com/3)

If that's not your issue, please state clearly what your issue is. Not many
people here are clairvoyant.

------
yulaow
Am i the only one who don't get it? Is there something not usual in the
homepage?

